# cpt 01996 and 5010



## dclark7 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone else is having this problem.  We're in the process of testing with different carriers for 5010 (location is CT).  We're having a problem with Anthem Blue Cross rejecting 01996 looking for minutes instead of one unit (they're the only one rejecting this code and we passed our test with Medicare already). If any of you have had this problem how have you resolved it?


Doreen Clark, CPC


----------

